# Handcoloring workshop in the Atlanta Ga. area



## ann (Nov 6, 2007)

The Spruill Art Center is proud to annouce the following opportunity 

HAND COLORING WORKSHOP March 8/9 10:30-4:30

Long before color film or pixels, photographic oils were used to add color to B & W photographs. Come learn the how-to's behind this traditional art form! This class will focus on applying oils to darkroom-generated, silver gelatin prints, which will be provided for you. You will also learn how to use photo oils on inkjet prints. Workshop includes demonstrations, examples, a bit of history, color theory, and using a color wheel to help you choose your palette. $20 Supply Fee PAYABLE TO INSTRUCTOR at 1st class. Additional supplies needed, see Supply List at www.spruillarts.org. Class will break for lunch from 12:00-1:00pm both days

This workshop will be lead by Terri Sprinkle 

For those out of town vistors arrangements may be made at a local hotel which will provide transportation to the art center. Information regarding this service may be found at www.spruillarts.org.


----------

